# Teacher has called me "socially awkward"



## Living With SA (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey... so far I had been a quiet lurker on this site for a long time but I just decided to create an account because I felt the need to share my incident with someone.

My teacher was saying things like everyone is different, people have different traits and stuff like that. I don't know why he started talking about that because I didn't really pay attention before. Anyway, he then started to point out obvious things about some students in my class. Immediately I got very nervous and was scared he would say something about me. And of course... he looked at me and said "And [my name].. well, she's socially awkward." Pretty much the whole class started laughing and whispering, but I couldn't understand what they said. So embarrassing, my face must have been bright red, I could feel how it was burning and my hands were shaking extremely. To make it worse, some guy then shouted "Yeah, she never talks!" I couldn't focus on anything after that and just kept thinking about what they said... even 30 minutes later my hands were still shaking a bit.
Geez, thanks a lot. Now I will definitely feel more comfortable in his class... I'm already dreading the next class with him which is in two days. Thanks for making school more horrible than it already is.

Okay, I'm done...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

About all you can do is complain to a higher authority at your school. Tell them he was harassing you and putting you down for no reason.


----------



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

The problem is that people who never have experienced SA don't understand what it feels like. They don't know that telling someone that they're quiet will not make them want to talk more unfortunately. I probably would've felt the same in your situation , it probably was embarrassing in the moment but with the teacher talking about everyone else maybe no one will remember


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Damn, that's bogus as hell but not at all surprising. If I were you I'd reach out to some of the higher ups at the school and see if you can get him in some trouble.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

I would file a complaint with a teacher like that. A teacher should not be doing that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stitch him up and stick some gay porn on his work laptop then tell the head you caught him wanking during break.


----------



## RoidRetard (Sep 3, 2017)

Last ***** piece of poo teacher I had yelled at me to "SHUT THE -F- UP" at the top of his lungs in front of the whole class, the damn thing also told me *you don't seem to make any friends in this class* well, I made no enemies (except the poo-needspunchesallover-teacher), so that's a start right? :roll

That's my last experience.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

That kind of thing was par for the course at my school. Public humiliation was what they did to 'help' you. Sexual harassment all the time too. The Harvard educated English teacher used to call one girl b squared because of her chest. Nothing happened to him - she had to transfer out of the class. Better to just transfer out of class than make a stink about it - other teachers might not like you trying to get one of them in trouble. That happened to me - I didn't even make a complaint - but lots of them blamed me for a teacher getting into trouble.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past (Aug 15, 2017)

The teacher's trait is being a jerk !


----------



## tylerthecreator (Sep 8, 2017)

That's so horrible. I can't imagine how anxious you must of been in that situation. You should honestly have a talk with the principle of your school. I'm really sorry that happened to you.


----------

